# Problems with Out-of-Home Streaming / Downloading



## Legacy777 (Sep 11, 2008)

I've searched and found a few similar posts, but wanted to see if anyone has any additional feedback on my specific issue.

I travel for work and I will download shows to my iPad mini from my TiVo Premiere. I have an external/separate TiVo Stream device since the Premiere didn't come with the streaming ability originally. Downloading shows while at my "in-home" network works fine. In the past the "out-of-home" downloading of shows would work. However, after the last several TiVo iOS app updates the out-of-home downloading just doesn't work. In 2015 I could download shows remotely, even though it was slow. Now when I try to download shows I either get an error indicating I need to setup streaming out-of-home, which I've done many times. Sometimes I am able to download shows, but the download will usually not complete in one download session. Sometimes I am able to restart and sometimes it won't.

My TiVo stream is running the following software, 20.4.7.stream-01-6. My internal network has not changed since when the out-of-home was working more routinely. I don't attribute my issues completely to crappy hotel wi-fi. I was at a relative's house this past weekend, they have Comcast and I experienced the same problems.

The other odd thing to note is that when reviewing the streaming info on the app it shows that 9 of 12 Mobile Devices are being used. Is that indicating the number of mobile devices I have connected or something else? I only have two devices setup.

Any input or thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to the club. No, there's no solution other than using something that actually works (like kmttg) to download shows to mobiles before you leave town. Hopefully you're on a cable system that doesn't CP everything. Or if you're really feeling adventurous, setup VPN in your router and use a VPN client in your mobiles to extend your in-home network remotely.

On Android you get the joy of seeing in-home downloads randomly fail with errors too.


----------



## Legacy777 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.

In-home downloads work fine, so I guess I can be thankful for that.

Interestingly enough....I have setup a virtual instance of OpenVPN server and port forwarded the appropriate ports through my firewall. I can see all my internal computers and devices, but for whatever reason the tiVo app still does not recognize it as an "in-home" network. I have setup the VPN server to route all traffic through the VPN tunnel, including internet traffic. 

After doing a little bit of research I have two hypothesis as to why it doesn't work. The first suspect is that I needed to use a range of IP's that wouldn't regularly be used within my home network & DHCP server. My internal addressing is 192.168.1.xxx. I setup the VPN server to use the IP range 192.168.177.xxx. I don't think this would cause an issue with the tiVo app, but I haven't tried manually configuring the IP address on my iPad to an IP in that range while at home to see how things react.

The other suspect is around the DNS server. I am still using an older DNS server and after doing some reading I found a few references to some DNS issues not being translated properly through the VPN tunnel. I suspect this is more my issue rather than the IP scheme, but just haven't had time to fully test each scenario to see if either of these issues are the cause.

Assuming one of the above is my issue and I can get the tiVo app to work through the VPN tunnel then it should always think it's "in-home" and I should be ok. When I get some time to test the scenarios I'll update the thread with my results.

Josh


----------



## jakerome (Nov 29, 2002)

Same issue here. Is TiVo going out of their way to break their products, or do they just not care enough to fix it?


----------



## rkashden (Nov 25, 2015)

Legacy777 said:


> My internal addressing is 192.168.1.xxx. I setup the VPN server to use the IP range 192.168.177.xxx.


Your problem might be that the Tivo software only considers devices on the same subnet to be in the same network for copyprotection rights.

So if your Tivo is on the 192.168.1.xxx network and your Ipad is on the 192.168.177.xxx network and your trying to stream a copyrighted show, Tivo will reject it.

As for the Tivo folks not caring, I've been a Tivo customer since 2001 and have seen them work diligently to build and improve great products.


----------



## Legacy777 (Sep 11, 2008)

rkashden said:


> Your problem might be that the Tivo software only considers devices on the same subnet to be in the same network for copyprotection rights.
> 
> So if your Tivo is on the 192.168.1.xxx network and your Ipad is on the 192.168.177.xxx network and your trying to stream a copyrighted show, Tivo will reject it.
> 
> As for the Tivo folks not caring, I've been a Tivo customer since 2001 and have seen them work diligently to build and improve great products.


Yeah, I think you may be right. I just hard coded that IP range while in my home network and had no network connectivity at all on my iPad. I'm going to try setting aside an IP range in the same subnet and see if that works.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> Welcome to the club. No, there's no solution other than using something that actually works (like kmttg) to download shows to mobiles before you leave town. Hopefully you're on a cable system that doesn't CP everything. Or if you're really feeling adventurous, setup VPN in your router and use a VPN client in your mobiles to extend your in-home network remotely.
> 
> On Android you get the joy of seeing in-home downloads randomly fail with errors too.


You can use the webserver contained in KMTTG to stream shows from your now playing list. You can transcode in advance and stream later. You can transcode to webm format and download remotely. It's much more reliable than tivo streaming. You're using your computer as a middle man for transcoding and transfer. You configure it under setup. You'll probably need to open a port on your router.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow thanks for the tip, didn't know they added streaming to kmttg. Will def check that out before we go out of town again.

The workaround we've been using is the TivoToGo plugin for my Plex server to stream from Tivo via Plex remotely, but it's kind of clunky to use.


----------



## Legacy777 (Sep 11, 2008)

Legacy777 said:


> Yeah, I think you may be right. I just hard coded that IP range while in my home network and had no network connectivity at all on my iPad. I'm going to try setting aside an IP range in the same subnet and see if that works.


I did some more testing and changing the IP range to match the same subnet didn't change anything. I'm assuming the issue is how the Tivo app determines whether it is in its home or away network. It may be by the native IP address it receives, but I don't know for sure and would need to see if i could find out what triggers the app to consider it to be "home" or "away".

Josh


----------



## Legacy777 (Sep 11, 2008)

lew said:


> You can use the webserver contained in KMTTG to stream shows from your now playing list. You can transcode in advance and stream later. You can transcode to webm format and download remotely. It's much more reliable than tivo streaming. You're using your computer as a middle man for transcoding and transfer. You configure it under setup. You'll probably need to open a port on your router.


Can you provide a link or instructions how to configure it. I didn't see anything under the "Configure" option within KMTTG.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

File configure web

https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/web_interface/


----------



## Legacy777 (Sep 11, 2008)

lew said:


> File configure web
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/web_interface/


Thanks!


----------

